# white thread algae



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

to be honest i have no idea what it is. shows up on my plants and comes off really easily. looks just like a shrimp whisker but longer. my light is only on 4 hours a day so i dunno what is causing it. it's a 5.5g shrimp tank. any ideas?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

does that algae branch off at all? also a pic would help a ton.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

no branches, they look like spiderwebs.. i can't take a pic because they are literally thinner than a hair. they stick to a plant and just kinda wiggle in the current (2-4 inches long).

yeah i think spiderweb is the best way to describe it. literally the same look and debris in the water column sticks to it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

somewhat like a funnel web look? if so you likely have a bacterial infection not algae, good thing is many algae eaters go nuts on the stuff (like BN plecos). Some think its typically fungal, but often times fungicide wont kill it. Some also recommend H2O2 Dosing, but why nuke the tank when a couple common fish can beat the infection. I know CRS fan had it when he reused his ADA, and a team of juvie BN plecos were given him on loan to clear it up. He also ran UV aswell.

if you have mopani, it often gets a simalar growth aswell, which algae eater munch away on


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah, you're probably right about it being a bacterial problem and i am re-using old ADA as well. i'll try throwing my young BN pleco in there and see if he'll do anything. thanks! i'm certain its not harmful and it's certainly hard to see unless you look closely but it just bugs me.

thanks !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If it looks like this, it is a bacterial bloom.























































I used Stabilty, a UV sterilizer, and baby BNP's to eradicate it (as neven mentioned).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Drop by tomorrow after work if you want to purchase some baby BNPs - long fin albino  Hope you filters are fixed and running as well.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

its definitely not as intense as that.. although if i left it alone it might look like that. they are just random strands that clump together.

@gordon: i've got some BNP of my own but if I ever need i'll come to you. couldn't find the o-rings at IPU, they dont carry it anymore so i think i'll be checking out king eds eventually


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

KE may have it. If not, bring the old ones to HomeDepot to find a match at the plumbing. Does not have to be exact match - slightly smaller and thicker is best. Can also try Lordco or Poco Building Supplies to see if they can find a match for you. Or online:

FilStar xP Gasket Kit


----------

